# study room



## jancho

How to translate 'study' in the meaning of 'study room' into Finnish?


----------



## Hakro

Hi Jancho,

Context, please!

There are too many possibilities. A study room can be translated for example to _työhuone, lukuhuone, opiskeluhuone_...


----------



## jancho

Hakro said:


> Hi Jancho,
> 
> Context, please!
> 
> There are too many possibilities. A study room can be translated for example to _työhuone, lukuhuone, opiskeluhuone_...



There exist living room, bathroom and 'study'. It is a room with a table, a chair and many books to read.


----------



## Hakro

Most often the study is called either _kirjastohuone_ or _työhuone_, depending on how it's generally used by the resident.


----------

